# Moss pictures



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

I am still trying to figure out what type of mosses I want in my viv! I would like to see some pictures with names of mosses that have worked good in vivariums. Thank you very much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

i recently got some java moss varieties and they really have taken off, i tried some moss mixes but they either grew very slow or not at all.
i think its to early to tell from the pictures how it will look because it has just been a month and it will most likely look different once it has grown to full size.

here are the varieties:
vesicularia ferriei
taxiphyllum barbieri

you should find pics in my sig if you want to see how it looks at this point


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

kromar said:


> you should find pics in my sig if you want to see how it looks at this point


Looks great-killer background 

Here is one from moss mix that glass box tropical used to sell/sells. It's after about a year of growth but I try to groom it and had to turn lights off a lot over summer cause I don't have AC It does grow slow, but I think it's kinda fun that way,


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> Looks great-killer background
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one from moss mix that glass box tropical used to sell/sells. It's after about a year of growth but I try to groom it and had to turn lights off a lot over summer cause I don't have AC It does grow slow, but I think it's kinda fun that way,



I just placed an order from them and noticed the folius mix. Is that the same one? I like that look a lot


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, sorry meant it was from folius. But I also "re-plant" whatever grows well in some spots onto other spots. Its growing best on the "fallen branch" with the epiweb under the hygrolon/spyra. Here is a better "branch" shot:


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> Yes, sorry meant it was from folius. But I also "re-plant" whatever grows well in some spots onto other spots. Its growing best on the "fallen branch" with the epiweb under the hygrolon/spyra. Here is a better "branch" shot:



That looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

thats a really nice moss garden you have there


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Check this out!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/58278-liverwort-thread.html


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The leggy one looks like sphagnum, quite the mix

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

oldlady25715 said:


> Looks great-killer background
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one from moss mix that glass box tropical used to sell/sells. It's after about a year of growth but I try to groom it and had to turn lights off a lot over summer cause I don't have AC It does grow slow, but I think it's kinda fun that way,



Did you use water and paste it on or did you sprinkle the dust onto whatever you wanted it on? Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried to paste it on with some clay to keep moist, but that backfired, it started to grow than stagnated, probably not enough drainage. Scraped the thick clay off and reapplied more mix then misted Three times a day or more when it's getting started. Once or twice a day when it's established. The tank has high humidity--no orchids would survive in it--it's decidedly a moss theme tank. Hand mist to get all areas. No Java moss except in few isolated spots because it grows too fast and dominates. Lots of light. Trim big patches of moss which are over growing others, and use trimmings to reseed other spots,but don't spread it between tanks.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

No pictures as of yet but I will be working with a moss mix out of Europe that was collected from the Highlands of Costa Rica, I ended up buying 10 lots of it to grow myself and be able to provide it to other froggers as well. A good friend sent me photographs of it when grown in and its absolutely beautiful..


----------

